
Are Young Children Cruel? - mingyeow
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/digital-children/200806/are-young-children-cruel
======
Novash
Not dissing the article itself, but this is the second article on psychology
in the last hour. Is psychology within the interestes of HN now?

~~~
tokenadult
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

"On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity."

Although I prefer meatier sources than blog posts, and usually try to submit
journalistic news articles or scientific research papers, I find that blog
posts get the most readers here on HN.

~~~
mingyeow
and techcrunch gets the most points

